# berried black/white tibee



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here is a new pic of one of my momma tibees, you can just see the eggs 









and one of the males...I like this one a lot as he is very distinct black/white stripes, almost like a reverse hinomaru...hopefully he is the father


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

That male is quite striking. One day I'll add TB's to my collection.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Shawn, I bet there's no problem for you, when you get some TBs as your having awesome results with the Sulawesi shrimps. 

Btw Anna what's the generation of the male ti-bee?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aaron, that male is F3 and the babies will be F4s. Original daddy was a Black Orange eyed Tiger and mommy was Benibachi CRS female.

You can still see the evidence of the Bee genetics in the 4 white dots on the tails. Tigers don't have the dots.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Really cool, yea that's why I asked figured they were at lease F2 on onwards from the patterning.


----------

